# Chatter baits!!!!!



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Pounded fish on Ovid last night on a chatter bait. Hick's Tackle has a ton of them if your looking!!!! PM me if you want any info!!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

How did you fish them - steady retrieve, jigging, etc. ?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

steady and quick retrieve. Are these baits hard to find or something????


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

MuskyDan said:


> Are these baits hard to find or something????


All the local bait stores are overflowing with Chatterbait inventory:16suspect


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> All the local bait stores are overflowing with Chatterbait inventory:16suspect


Not over here they aren't.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Check Dicks I got 3 yesterday $5.99 each.


----------



## bassman25 (Apr 16, 2006)

hey, they catch pike too!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Waterfoul said:


> Not over here they aren't.


My response was intended to be a "tongue in cheek" answer to MuskyDan's question of whether they're hard to find. 

The fact that Chatterbaits were recently selling for $20/lure on Ebay is verification that they've been in very limited supply. 

The inventors of the lure are experiencing the very positive problem of out of control growth and demand for their product.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> My response was intended to be a "tongue in cheek" answer to MuskyDan's question of whether they're hard to find.
> 
> The fact that Chatterbaits were recently selling for $20/lure on Ebay is verification that they've been in very limited supply.
> 
> The inventors of the lure are experiencing the very positive problem of out of control growth and demand for their product.


I kind of thought so... but then again, maybe a local store or two on your side of the state had the forsight to order some before they got hard to find... in which case they'd be golden right now! LOL!!

I'm expecting a couple to arrive tomorrow ... not the name brand "chatterbait" but a VERY similar bait none-the-less.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Got my baits today. A little smaller than I expected but at least I have them.


----------



## bassman25 (Apr 16, 2006)

used a white 3/8oz today and got 6 ranging from 12 to 18 inches the 18incher was 3lbs even. was using them more like a normal jig


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

It must be or you must have a relative or somthing who owns it.
After all that fuss about supporting your local bait shop, you sure did line yourself right up with an opportunity to plug your local tackle shop.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

nope not my store, I don't have a store but I do work in one!!! Stop in sometime!!!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

http://www.chatterbait.com/
can't find any new ones did find one from Bass Pro looks like a chatter bait. it was at a flea market gave Fifety cents for it. it works good for white bass of coarse any jig will work on them


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

So I'm at a local tackle shop today... talking to the guy running the joint... I ask him why he's not stocking chatterbaits. He says, I have 48 out back but I'm not putting them out till the Friday before opening day. I guess he put 36 out the friday before the C&R opening and sold them all in 24 hours. But guess who got ONE from the stash? White in color, deadly in theme!!!


----------



## BigJohnson (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah i fished them today, there not 5.99 for nothing!!! hit up about 15 when no other lures, including my go to bait "the dinger" wasn't working


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

What color did you use, BigJohnson?


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

ok...ok...im sold...where can i purchase these chatterbaits? looked like a gimic at first, but i will trust M-S members and their success with a bait. now, i need a couple of them to add to my arsenal....thanks.


----------



## BigJohnson (Apr 8, 2006)

i used a chartruse/white colored one but my buddy was also getting them on an all white one


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You don't get it.... you CAN'T get then anywhere right now. You might get lucky and find a Gambler version of it, or some other knockoff... but even those are hard to come by. I don't know of any store, big or small, that has them on the shelf. You could order some from Cabellas or some other online store and wait... and wait... and wait for them to be delivered.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dick's Sporting goods.


----------



## Spey (Jul 27, 2004)

There's a display at Dick's in Muskegon/Fruitport that's been there for a couple of weeks. So I suspect Dick's has 'em chainwide.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Hick's Tackle and Archery in Flint Michigan!!! They have about 200 of them in stock right now.
810-785-9941, call them and they will ship em to you!!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i will be going to Dick's in taylor this afternoon...i will post my findings when i return.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Was to the Dicks in Grand Rapids yesterday... they do NOT have them.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I went out today and bought 4 of them. Can't wait to try them out and see how they do. I picked up 1/4 oz and 3/8 oz's


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

duckman#1 said:


> I went out today and bought 4 of them. Can't wait to try them out and see how they do. I picked up 1/4 oz and 3/8 oz's


Care to share where you got yours?


----------



## BigJohnson (Apr 8, 2006)

the Dick's here in Muskegon has a ton of them but none of the weights are marked on the box. They all the look the same size anyways. They are also limiting them to 10 per customer


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I have three 3/8 oz. These seem to be a good middle weight... they cast well on my baitcaster and seem to be a good size for bass to inhale... though I've not actually fished them yet. Hasn't stopped raining since I got mine. Maybe this week.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

For the size/weight of the lure you need to look on the back of the package and you'll see the UPC code sticker. The number at the top which starts "CB" will tell you the weight. Example: CB114 WT means 1/4 oz weight and the "WT" means it white in color. another example is CB114 GPK which means 1/4 oz in Green Pumkin color.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, I have got to get my hands on some of these. If you order from their website, do you guys know if they will be in stock?? Or do you think I have to go searching for them at local bait shops and such? I watched the videos of these, and I love the action of these.


----------



## szokr1 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just ordered them from Hicks this morning, spoke with MuskyDan himself!! Great place, took my order right away and they will be shipping them this afternoon!! 

They still have some left, so I suggest you get them while you can!!

Spoke with the local Gander Mountain and they mentioned they were going to get some on the 18th, called yesterday to verify and now they said they are backordered and don't know when they will get them.

Szokr1


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Where is Hicks, or, do you think you can give me their number?? Thanks


----------



## szokr1 (Feb 7, 2004)

MuskyDan said:


> Hick's Tackle and Archery in Flint Michigan!!! They have about 200 of them in stock right now.
> 810-785-9941, call them and they will ship em to you!!!




Bass, see above!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Buddyand I bought some at Dick's sporting goods in the Meridian Mall in Okemos. Don't know if they still have them, but the phone# is 517-853-0400. I may be able to try it out tomorrow. Will post, if I do.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you order them from the site, plan on fishing with them next year..


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

Al & Bob's in GR has them.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just got back from Dick's on Eureka Rd. in Taylor. Almost completly sold out. I got the last white one. Just red and silver left ... I'll sell my white one for say..about $50.00...:lol:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

what is this chatter bait im hearing about could someone post a pic for me?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

A bit hard to make out, but there is a white one on the box in this picture


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Also go to the website, I think its www.chatterbait.com. They have 2 videos I think. Man, these things look awesome, I'll have to call in to get my hands on some before they run out.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Hicks just opened a smaller version of their Flint store in Birch RUN, I stopped in last night to check it out and MuskyDan was stocking the shelves with the chatterbaits as I walked in. So of course I picked up a couple


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

There were a bunch at the Dicks store in Rochester and Troy, like someone else mentioned none of the weights were marked and they were going for $5.99. I nabbed a couple last weekend, havent had the chance to use them yet


----------



## ice bandit (Dec 17, 2005)

Does Grab Bag have these chatterbait lures?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I threw mine around Reeds Lake in East Grand Rapids yesterday morning. Got one good bite... lost the fish about 10' from the boat. Wasn't really big, but probably a keeper. Was kind of strange... you get a TON of feedback from this lure... it really wobbles the end of your rod on the retrieve... all the sudden there was no wobble... thought I had a snag... it was a fish! I've never felt a lure put so much feedback to the rod tip.... takes some getting used to.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I was at gander mountain today,( in flint) and the have chatter baits there, $7.99 a little pricey! What colors are working the Best?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

i might start having to use them


----------



## Ray Champ (Mar 31, 2001)

BPS has them for $5.99


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I mentioned to the fishing manager at the local Gander that both Dicks and BPS were undercutting their price by $2... they were unaware.

But Dicks is out of them here... and so is my local Gander... so I guess the price doesn't really matter!


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

just got a all white one at the kentwood gander mountain and they had about 40 more of them can wait to try it out


----------



## Vercrack (Aug 1, 2005)

Gander Mountain in Grandville had about 40 also. Picked up three of different colors. Gonna try them out Sunday down in Battle Creek.


----------



## CraigC00 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dick's Sporting Goods at Rivertown crossings mall just recieved a new shippment of chatterbaits. We have red and white, and the chartreuse and green in 1/4 and 3/8. We will be getting the rest of the colors is soon. I work in the fishing department there and will keep you posted on incoming shippments. They are $5.99 at Dick's and $7.99 at Gander Mountain. We also carry three other colors that Gander Mountin does not have.


----------



## Vercrack (Aug 1, 2005)

watermelon senko-- 8 (13-17")
chatterbait (3 colors)---0

I guess its not a miracle lure.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Vercrack said:


> watermelon senko-- 8 (13-17")
> chatterbait (3 colors)---0
> 
> I guess its not a miracle lure.


Chartreuse/White Chatterbait-----6 (also 13-17", more or less)
Brown, White, Green Senkos------2
No such thing as a miracle lure IMHO, but it *is* something that most fish haven't seen before. Yesterday was the first time I used it. I was fishing with a friend who is a Senko fanatic and regularly outfishes me. Not this time.......


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

How are you fishing the CB? crank it fast to break the surface on the retrieve? or a little slower and keep it a foot or two below the surface?


----------



## shalegac (Dec 3, 2005)

40 just arived at GM in Waterford.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

duckman#1 said:


> How are you fishing the CB? crank it fast to break the surface on the retrieve? or a little slower and keep it a foot or two below the surface?


I have done the best with the slower retrieve. I use the 3/8 oz size and pull it so it runs about 3ft down. That way I can vary the speed during the retrieve to impart some verticle action too. At 3ft, the bait is still wiggling like crazy and puts out tons of vibration. Unless the fish are really active, I don't have much faith in fishing baits as fast as you would need to be doing in order to make a CB break the surface.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

reading this thread all the way through last night made me go buy one today. got the 3/8 white at d&r sports in k-zoo. gander mountian was all out as was a few smaller places i called. 7.99 was a little high for me, but it sounds amazing. i guess if it's still this hard to find it must be worth it. i'll find out monday at a tourney.


----------



## Longliner_382 (Mar 28, 2006)

Gander mt. in Novi has a lot in several colors.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dick's Sports, in Saginaw has one color, Red & White,:16suspect $5.99


----------



## JasonF (May 28, 2006)

Gander Mtn Flint has a hole bin full of multiple colors but of corse their 7.99. I bought a couple anyways.:sad:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i have 3 for sale....check my post in the for sale threads.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I finally caught fish on the chatterbait. Caught 2 pike and lost 2 other fish. One pike smoked it right at the boat, he ended up being 29inches. Still need to see if a bass will hit them. 


Redneckman


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

I tried the venom knock off. It does not come through the water like the chatter bait it kind of ran all over intstead of coming in a straight line. I have not fished the knock off enought to know how well it works but the chatterbait really works on river smallies.


----------



## E Man (Feb 16, 2001)

I ordered mine from the site in March and they just charged my credit card 2 days ago so hopefully they will arrive soon. 
EO


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm a believer on these. they work like nothing else. i caught a 3, 2, and two 1.5 lbs yesterday in a tourney. the week before it was the only thing catching fish as well. i've never had a lure that is so responsive. i even watched one of the 1.5ers hit it literally 5 ft. away from the edge of the boat. i love 'em. just bought more today even.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

just got one and leaving right now to try it out


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

A 5.11# carp is the only thing I have caught on mine . Sure was fun though.


----------

